# Bonjour not working for Printers



## jhewell (Aug 12, 2007)

In the Bonjour description on Apple's site, it says:

"Printers. With Mac OS X and Bonjour, you can use an applications Add Printer dialog to discover Bonjour-enabled printers on the network, directly print to them, and add them to your available printer list. When you access a network, you can automatically discover the available printers; you simply select the one you want to use and start printing. You can also add a printer to the network and, without any configuration, the printer appears in the Printer Browser of the computers on the network."

Well, it's stopped working on my MBP.  iTunes, File Sharing, Safari, etc, all work, which says Bonjour is working in general, but not Printing.

I have an HP PSC 1500 sitting on a G4 iMac, and all of the Macs in my house (MacBook, Mac Minis) can see the printer, but my MBP can't!

What could be wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 13, 2007)

Well maybe you should try out Printer Setup Repair. This utiltiy saved my butt more than once. It really does work.


----------



## jhewell (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, I just ordered it - waiting for the reg. code. (my trial had expired)

It didn't help before, but I figured I'd try it again.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 13, 2007)

I was thinking about your problem and I remembered that Apple's Bonjour uses a logical port open to go through networks. According to Apples Document "Well Known" TCP and UDP ports used by Apple software products say it uses port 5353. You might want to check it out and see if this helps in your network. I really hope you find an answer, so please let the thread know if you do.


----------



## jhewell (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, but I'm not sure how to "check it out".


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you using OS X's built in firewall or a cable/dsl router in your house? you have to "open" the 5353 port to let Bonjour get through those barriers. Om my OS X firewall I had to open System Preferences>Sharing then in Firewall tab I clicked on the Advance button and unchecked "Block UDP Traffic to get my wireless printer to be seen from my Macs.

If you are using a router you would also have to open the 5353 port on that through it's software (usually an internal web page).


----------



## zo219 (Aug 19, 2007)

Occasionally, one has to connect with USB first ..

Have you tried reinstalling the printer? Easy

And when you open Airport Admin Utility, does it show up there (if turned on, of course.)

PSR is a fantastic utility ..


----------

